# Sourcing Body Building Vests? HELP



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Right I currently own a company called You're Hooked

We design and supply alot of sport clubs and unis etc with there clothing. for example we did most of Huddersfield Uni 

Iv just taken on board another gym to do all the sign work and clothing for them but they want Muscle vests, i cant find anything even nearly cheap enough to buy to brand up for them.

I Know Paul you have a team with clothing kitted out for them?

Can any one help? id never normally ask this here but you guys know as much as me on this one.

Any mods also if you have any good info you can pm me about it.

I need quantity to supply a few gyms.

( Just to update this thread we now supply whole sale stringer vests ) some of the best quality we have ever found and offer custom print, PM me for details


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

no sourcing here pal :tongue:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

primani? i recently stocked up lol im sure there isn't a specific body building vest?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Its the low cut lost bodybuilding vests im after 

we can get normal vests for pence but it seems these are stupidly hard to find :/


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

like the one im wearing in my avi


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ah i see now, only place iv seen them in is bodybuilding shops, with the logos all ready on it, ie golds gym etc, sorry i couldn't be any more help dude, but i appreciate the reps


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

danMUNDY said:


> primani? i recently stocked up lol im sure there isn't a specific body building vest?


I concur, £1.99 each.


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had this problem for our clients mate. We can't find any racer backs wholesale anywhere.

Let me know if you have any joy!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i used to work for the same kind of company sourcing clothing and stuff, ill have a see now mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if these are too expensive at £12 but you can have a look.You might be able to negotiate a discount if buying in bulk http://wear2gym.co.uk/stringer-vests/plain-stringer-vests


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your right they are difficult to find mate, options i see for you are get in touch with one of companys who do what you do, (plenty of sites just search stringer vest in google.) get a sample to see if its what you want, and then negotiate a price for say 1000. shouldnt be too hard, they dont have to print them, for them its easy money, even if you pay 10p more than they do per 1000 tops thats 100quid easy profit for them.

either that or get in touch with the places who actually make them, which means finding a supplier in china/india im afraid, such as:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/124015715/Stringer_singlet.html


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

My gym gets them designed and printed by SK sports. Try them mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

As Mr.Zed said: http://www.sksports.co.uk/category/clothing/megamax-wear-gym-vest.html

5quid so ask what the trade price for a bulk lot would be


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

thats exactly what i was looking for mate cheers


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a look on eBay for you mate and plain ones dont come for less than a tenner. but maybe try a bulk cheap clothing supplier like Fruit of the Loom or something?


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

No worries lads. Hope you get what you need!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-COLOURED-TRIM-COTTON-MUSCLE-TOP-GYM-STYLE-VEST-6-COLOURS-M-L-XL-/380427452390?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item58933e3fe6#ht_600wt_905

and these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V1-New-Mens-3-Pack-Ribbed-Vests-Pure-Cotton-Gym-Top-Summer-Training-/190678083501?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item2c654ca7ad#ht_1093wt_1037

theyre not ur stringer type but they go in at the back exactly the same, little more subtle than the ones ur after though possibly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BenFrancis said:


> http://www.gymshark.co.uk/pages/wholesale-trade
> 
> GymShark do bespoke stringers etc etc bro take a look - my local gym uses them


and you own them :whistling:

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08130873

I'm sure there are rules against mindlessly spamming this board with your self promotion, I hope a mod comes in with the ban hammer soon! If you want to promote yourself become a board sponsor like everyone else has to!!!

People only have to look at your previous posts to see they are all related to your company!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> and you own them :whistling:
> 
> http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08130873
> 
> ...


Good work buddy :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Good work buddy :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


haha does my head in, one of the lads who works for him is doing the exact same thing! Andypartridge: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/190315-gymshark-co-uk-2.html

someone else picked up on it in that thread.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> and you own them :whistling:
> 
> http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08130873
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say hes mindlessly spamming it is at least on topic


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> i wouldnt say hes mindlessly spamming it is at least on topic


well fair enough you've got me on that one mate!


----------

